# Manda Panda's Art Gallery



## Amissapanda (Jul 27, 2015)

*Welcome to Manda Panda's Art Gallery!*​
Long time no see, guys! After a lengthy break from TBT (aside from a post here and there in the Nintendo Treehouse section from time to time), I'm back again and feeling better than ever! And thus, I'm bringing back my art thread, as well! Art block did hit me pretty hard the last month or so, but I've got plenty of new things to share and a lot of fresh positivity to put out there, too.

First of all, here's some of my oldies (and newies!) that I enjoy and which I think make a good addition to re-opening my art thread and giving people an idea of what I do and what my style is:






Done just a couple months ago, based off an RP I am doing with a friend. : )






The thumbnail for my on-going _Spyro the Dragon_ Let's Play!






Link and Zelda, an OTP of mine that I am very fond of. <3






Princess Tutu - Pretty much my favorite anime of all time! (If you like it too, WE JUST BECAME FRIENDS.)






Ahiru from _Princess Tutu_ as Aurora from _Child of Light_! (I love crossovers!)











I LOVE doing color palette work and these are just a couple of many examples.






Finally, here's a chibi piece I did on here for Pengu, who won one of my old art auctions. : )

----

Thanks so much for looking! I'll be popping in and out of the museum more often to catch up on all the art stuff I've been missing out on. And I'll have more art to share soon (both new and old)!

I hope to see some familiar faces around that may still be here, as well some new ones, too!

Much love. <3

As an extra note, I also do RL money commissions if anyone may be interested. You can find the information in my signature! Thank you~


----------



## Beige (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow! These are just lovely!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2015)

Yay! Welcome back!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Beige said:


> Wow! These are just lovely!



Thank you so much! I'm really honored that you think so. That's kind of you to say!



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Yay! Welcome back!



Thanks a lot! It's good to be back. : ) I hope I haven't missed too much! (Though I did lurk here and there from time to time. Mostly on the Nintendo/Gaming boards, though.)


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jul 27, 2015)

I love, love, love your art!!
I would absolutely buy them in the future
Sadly, there's no way I can buy with rlc xD
Beautiful art though<3


----------



## Sayupon (Jul 27, 2015)

Just lovely!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 27, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> I love, love, love your art!!
> I would absolutely buy them in the future
> Sadly, there's no way I can buy with rlc xD
> Beautiful art though<3



Wow, thank you so very much! I'm happy that you like my art! It's my pleasure to share it here.

And that sentiment alone means a great deal, thank you! : ) You're very sweet!



Sayupon said:


> Just lovely!



Thank you very much! <3


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2015)

welcome back!  your art is looking as lovely as ever~


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> welcome back!  your art is looking as lovely as ever~



Thanks a lot, Shiro! Good to be back. : ) And you're just as sweet as ever, lol.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 27, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot, Shiro! Good to be back. : ) And you're just as sweet as ever, lol.



only the truth~ <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 27, 2015)

Wahhhh so happy to see you again and thanks so much for popping in my VM's, I too have to get back to being active xD As per usual all your pieces are stunning and just have to say "Fakiru" forever<3 Will do my best to get back to everyone since I haven't been too chatty lately ugh lol.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 27, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> only the truth~ <3



Oh, you. You flatter me way too much. lol <3



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Wahhhh so happy to see you again and thanks so much for popping in my VM's, I too have to get back to being active xD As per usual all your pieces are stunning and just have to say "Fakiru" forever<3 Will do my best to get back to everyone since I haven't been too chatty lately ugh lol.



Thank you so much! (And yes, Fakiru forever and ever!) It's great to be back and I missed you guys. I was happy to see that you were still around! I lurked once in awhile, but it was so few and far between. I should have kept up with things better. And please, don't worry! There's no need to push yourself. Get to it when you feel up to it and not before. : )


----------



## Hyoshido (Jul 27, 2015)

Damn, today must be a sun shiny day because you're as bright and colorful as ever :')

It's lovely to see you posting your works again! I apologise for not being all that active on Skype, I've been so eye sore and addicted to this game recently Dx aint even been active on here all that much!

Hope things are more comfortable for you now!


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 28, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Damn, today must be a sun shiny day because you're as bright and colorful as ever :')
> 
> It's lovely to see you posting your works again! I apologise for not being all that active on Skype, I've been so eye sore and addicted to this game recently Dx aint even been active on here all that much!
> 
> Hope things are more comfortable for you now!



Oh, you flatterer you. Haha. I'm glad I come off that way, though! Certainly trying my best to keep a positive outlook, and heaven knows I love lots of color in my life! (Gonna have some fun with that on Splatoon tonight. Woooo)

Thanks and I'm glad to be back and posting actively once more. : ) Feels good to re-open my thread, too. And don't sweat it. If you're having fun with a game, have fun with it! I'm not hugely talkative on skype, anyway unless I'm caffeinated. 

I'm getting there! Exercises in positivity has been helping a lot, and so has my Animal Crossing workout that I do every other day. Definitely feel better than I've felt in awhile. So whatever gets thrown at me, bring it on!


----------



## ardrey (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh man it's been so long D can't wait to see more from you! <33


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 29, 2015)

ardrey said:


> Oh man it's been so long D can't wait to see more from you! <33



It has been! And thank you so much! I'm still catching up on everything, but I can see that your art is as stunning as ever. Glad to see your shop is doing fantastically!


----------



## pengutango (Jul 30, 2015)

Welcome back! And haha, nice. I see my lovely auction piece you did a while back of my Fantasy Life character. <3 :3 Aww man, that totally reminds me that I've TOTALLY neglected FL (and 3DS in general) lately. D: Need to get back into it... at some point.


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 30, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Welcome back! And haha, nice. I see my lovely auction piece you did a while back of my Fantasy Life character. <3 :3 Aww man, that totally reminds me that I've TOTALLY neglected FL (and 3DS in general) lately. D: Need to get back into it... at some point.



Thank you very much! : ) And man, I know what you mean. I used to play it a ton and then it fell to the back-burner and I haven't touched it since. (Same for my 3DS in general too, for awhile now. I guess I've just been sucked into Splatoon Fever or something. Hahaha.)

Anyway, good to be back and good to see that you're still here! I'm glad you didn't mind me posting the auction piece again. Your character is so cute, too~


----------



## pengutango (Jul 31, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you very much! : ) And man, I know what you mean. I used to play it a ton and then it fell to the back-burner and I haven't touched it since. (Same for my 3DS in general too, for awhile now. I guess I've just been sucked into Splatoon Fever or something. Hahaha.)
> 
> Anyway, good to be back and good to see that you're still here! I'm glad you didn't mind me posting the auction piece again. Your character is so cute, too~



Yep, yep.  Yeah, I seem to go through phases with my 3DS (and consoles in general). I play a game(s) a lot for a few weeks or so, then I get bored or don't have time to play and don't come back to it for a few months. Haha, Splatoon~ That game is fun! Haven't played it much recently, but something I need to get back into as well at some point. 

Yep, still here. I'm not as active as I used to be, but I have days where I'm more active though. It's no problem at all. I still love the piece and the character, even though she doesn't get as much love these days since I'm not as obsessed with FL as I used to be. :3 Definitely need to make a wallpaper out of her at some point (man... I don't wanna think about that backlog of art I've been meaning to make wallpapers out of... XD).


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 31, 2015)

pengutango said:


> Yep, yep.  Yeah, I seem to go through phases with my 3DS (and consoles in general). I play a game(s) a lot for a few weeks or so, then I get bored or don't have time to play and don't come back to it for a few months. Haha, Splatoon~ That game is fun! Haven't played it much recently, but something I need to get back into as well at some point.
> 
> Yep, still here. I'm not as active as I used to be, but I have days where I'm more active though. It's no problem at all. I still love the piece and the character, even though she doesn't get as much love these days since I'm not as obsessed with FL as I used to be. :3 Definitely need to make a wallpaper out of her at some point (man... I don't wanna think about that backlog of art I've been meaning to make wallpapers out of... XD).



Yeeeeah, I know the feeling! The only thing I've really been playing consistently since I purchased it is Mario Kart 8, and that's partly because I stream it every Monday, so it always gets some use. Hahaha. I really need to get into Fantasy Life again, more into Story of Seasons, and a bunch on my Wii U/Wii virtual console and gaaaaaah so many, many games to play! I get sidetracked pretty easily. I've been playing a lot of Sims 3 lately, since I got the Pets expansion pack. And a lot of Splatoon, since it's fun to play online, the Splatfests are great, and there's a really big update coming on August 6th. 

I know what you mean. I've been pretty much inactive here for months, occasionally posting in the Nintendo Treehouse section, but I felt like now was as good a time as ever to get back into the swing of things and catch up. It's been almost a year since I joined. Good to see you're still around, active or not. And I'm glad you still like the piece, too! (And you can always save those for a rainy day when the inspiration strikes! I try not to beat myself up too much when I'm not feeling up to something. A little positivity goes a long way.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's a couple more of my more recent things:







Kraehe reacting to an anonymous on tumblr who said: "Caw! Caw!" Caption for this was "_You think this is ****in' game?_", since ravens/crows would not amuse her at all. Hahaha.






I just wanted to do something with Rue with her hair up and wearing a ballet costume. <3






Quick silly doodle of Fakir and Ahiru from _Princess Tutu_ as squid kids from Splatoon~


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 2, 2015)

_“Are you a princess?!”

“M… me?”

“Uh-huh. You’re really kind and pretty and you have nice hair and you remind me of a princess I read about! She could turn into a swan!”

“Ahaha… I’m probably more like a duck than a swan.”

“That’s even cooler!”_

A request image I posted on tumblr a few days ago~ They asked for Ahiru with a de-aged Fakir. She’s probably pretty stunned by how much sweeter he is as a kid.  (Fakir will never live it down, later.)


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 2, 2015)

Hey you!! How yous been?? I am SO SO SO in love with the Link and Zelda piece! OMG! NAILED IT! Their personalities and affection for each other just gleam from it! Another incredible panda piece!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ummmm...what exactly is an "Animal Crossing workout"...? Inquiring minds NEED to know!


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 2, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Hey you!! How yous been?? I am SO SO SO in love with the Link and Zelda piece! OMG! NAILED IT! Their personalities and affection for each other just gleam from it! Another incredible panda piece!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ummmm...what exactly is an "Animal Crossing workout"...? Inquiring minds NEED to know!



I've been absolutely great, thank you! : ) Doing some commissions here and there, which are helping a lot with the ridiculous price I had to pay for a plane ticket to my bro's wedding. (It's coming up in just over two weeks. Time flies!) I'm also trying to think of something I can draw for Markiplier to hopefully give to him in person. I'm nervous, but excited! It'll be my first time going to a gaming convention, much less one as large as PAX Prime. Aside from that, just juggling my job, taking my dog for long walks on gorgeous days, LPing/streaming, art and writing, etc. Keeping positive and feeling good~ How have you been doing? Anything exciting happen this summer or yet to come?

And thank you! : ) I'm glad you liked that piece! It's been awhile since I drew Zelink. Maybe I'll get the urge while I'm out west. I'm sure I'll have plenty of free time in those two weeks to do some drawing. (Though I need to work on Fakiru Week stuff, too.)

Oh, Animal Crossing Workout is something I made up for myself. I used to have a really hard time exercising, because I tried to follow YouTube videos or work out videos and such and I'd get frustrated trying to do the moves the way they would do them and eventually give up. What I did for my AC workout is I took a video of AC music I found on Youtube, featuring around 4-5 minutes of each track of all 4 seasons for the AC track in Mario Kart 8. I liked the music a lot and it made me want to move, so I've created my own workout dances to each season and repeat the patterns as the track repeats. I actually had fun thinking up different moves and stuff to use and now working out is so much fun that I overdo it sometimes since I get really into it. But it's done great for me. I feel more energized daily and I've lost 8 pounds, really close to my 125lb goal for the wedding. 

Sorry to disappoint if you thought it was a wide-spread thing. XD; I've just come to call it my Animal Crossing workout. Hahaha.


----------



## tokkio (Aug 3, 2015)

wowza your art [style and coloring] looks so amazing! especially the princess tutu ones.. tbh the princess tutu thread and your drawings are the reasons why i decided to watch the show and i loved it lol so yep im really looking forward to more of your art!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 3, 2015)

oh my god those are adorable, especially the de-aged fakir one omfggggg////////// his face is so cute sobs.... 10/10


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 3, 2015)

tokkio said:


> wowza your art [style and coloring] looks so amazing! especially the princess tutu ones.. tbh the princess tutu thread and your drawings are the reasons why i decided to watch the show and i loved it lol so yep im really looking forward to more of your art!



Oh my goodness! AHhh, I'm so honored, I really don't know what to say! Thank you so much! I'm incredibly flattered that my thread and my art could have any influence on introducing/encouraging you into the show! And I'm so happy to hear that you enjoyed it, too. I'm really all but speechless, but thank you so very much! I hope future art will not disappoint. <3 Thanks for your kind comments!



Shirohibiki said:


> oh my god those are adorable, especially the de-aged fakir one omfggggg////////// his face is so cute sobs.... 10/10



Thank youuuuuu~! I'm really glad that you enjoyed them! I had so much fun with the young!Fakir and Ahiru one. It was such a cute idea and inspired me right away. I also just love the idea of him turning back to normal and _remembering_ how he acted and the things he said. He'd blush so hard and be all but mortified with embarrassment. XD Ahiru would have something to tease him with for a long time to come!


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 4, 2015)

Here's another recent request sketch of mine:






They asked for Ahiru and Fakir playing with puppets. And I thought this would be adorable. XD (And awkward, for Fakir. Hahaha.)

Also, yes, his puppet can blush. It's special.


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 5, 2015)

Headcanon: This precious duck loves to be petted and just can’t get enough.

From earlier this year. : ) Still one of my favorites, to be honest. I need to work more with this painter-y style of coloring when I have the time. 

Currently, just trying to get my bearings straight to make a piece of art that I can hopefully hand to Markiplier in person at PAX Prime. I'm really nervous, but this will be probably my only chance to meet him and give him something that I drew for him. I still need a spark of inspiration, though... not sure if I want to attempt some realism or stick to my guns with my own style.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 5, 2015)

I hope you're able to back on your feet and motivate yourself to do a piece for Mark, from what a friend has told me, Mark's really grateful from getting stuff from fans and you'd be no exception, I can't really confirm that stuff being true but I bet he'd love to recieve what you'd have to give him, I hope you're going to be able to make him smile from whatever you have planned.

That couple pic is always a lovely sight to see! Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## moonflow (Aug 6, 2015)

your style is so very nice! i love the expressions and coloring


----------



## derezzed (Aug 6, 2015)

I love your coloring, especially in the artwork you put in the OP. Your drawing style is also really nice and pleasing to look at!
I'm eager to see more drawings from you c:


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 6, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I hope you're able to back on your feet and motivate yourself to do a piece for Mark, from what a friend has told me, Mark's really grateful from getting stuff from fans and you'd be no exception, I can't really confirm that stuff being true but I bet he'd love to recieve what you'd have to give him, I hope you're going to be able to make him smile from whatever you have planned.
> 
> That couple pic is always a lovely sight to see! Can't wait to see what's next.



I hope so, too. I know Mark is a great person and he'd be happy to get anything, but I've always been really shy---it doesn't have a lot to do with specific people, necessarily. Crowds tend to make me anxious in general, but I'm still excited, too. I'm still giving it thought. As to what I want to make, I mean. I won't be able to color anything that I give him by hand, since I've long since gotten rid of all my old colored pencils from high school/college, but I still want to make it as nice-looking in pencil as I can. I still have some time to think on it. Maybe I can try something semi _Five Night's at Freddy_'s themed with one of the animatronics or something.

And thank you! I've still been running low on inspiration/motivation, probably because the trip is so close now that I'm starting to get really stressed and it's hard to focus on creative things. But hopefully I'll catch a break. I appreciate the support!



moonflow said:


> your style is so very nice! i love the expressions and coloring



Thank you so much! : ) I'm really glad that you like the style/expressions/coloring! I like to bring forth emotion in my work when I can, and I usually try to focus that through expressions and/or coloring. That and I have a guilty love of bright colors thanks to many years of idolizing everything Lisa Frank.



derezzed said:


> I love your coloring, especially in the artwork you put in the OP. Your drawing style is also really nice and pleasing to look at!
> I'm eager to see more drawings from you c:



That's really sweet of you to say, thank you! I wish I could color stuff more often, to be honest. It's pretty strenuous on the wrist/hand since it takes many, many hours of work. I generally reserve it more for commission work now and do sketching/drawing to be a bit more relaxing. It balances out! I'm happy to hear that you enjoy both!

And I look forward to posting more art soon. : ) While I don't have a lot of newer colored work to share, I definitely have a lot that I have done in recent years that hasn't been shared. I'll post some of those when I can! Thanks a lot for dropping by my art thread!


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 8, 2015)

So, I am now anti-workout after hearing that there is no AC workout...hmph! 

Nothing exciting around these parts. I started a new job about two months ago and it is making me SO tired! That pretty much killed our summer...sigh... When is PAX?! I cannot wait to see what you do for Mark!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 8, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Here's another recent request sketch of mine:
> 
> -
> They asked for Ahiru and Fakir playing with puppets. And I thought this would be adorable. XD (And awkward, for Fakir. Hahaha.)
> ...



oh ew this is so adorable im actually suffocating??????? i love how shy he is like. on every time. it gives me Life
it must be fun to tease him B)
god im actually so mad this picture is so cute, i love ahirus face/pose and i love how fakir is like. trying to fuse his hand with his face. "Pls no i am 2shy 4 puppet kisses"

AND NOW IM LAUGHING BECAUSE HES LITERALLY SHY OVER _PUPPET KISSES_
IS THERE ANYTHING THAT DOESNT MAKE HIM BLUSH? WATCH OUT IT WAS A SOCK AHIRU WAS WEARING _OH MY GOD HOW SCANDALOUS_ (ignore me)


----------



## Albuns (Aug 8, 2015)

I like your coloring, gives it sort of a glossy look that shouts cute~


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 9, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> So, I am now anti-workout after hearing that there is no AC workout...hmph!
> 
> Nothing exciting around these parts. I started a new job about two months ago and it is making me SO tired! That pretty much killed our summer...sigh... When is PAX?! I cannot wait to see what you do for Mark!



Awww, sorry about that. ^^; It's a fun way to get yourself hyped for working out, though! Make it fun for yourself and you're probably ten times more likely to keep up with it. Haha. It's been working for me! 

Congrats on your new job! Sorry to hear that it's been conflicting with your summer, though. That stinks. I hope you can catch a break soon to have some fun! 

PAX Prime is the last weekend of August. I plan to hopefully start a concept sketch of something for Mark tonight. I finally had an idea! I just need to browse through one of his videos to find the image of the thing I need.



Shirohibiki said:


> oh ew this is so adorable im actually suffocating??????? i love how shy he is like. on every time. it gives me Life
> it must be fun to tease him B)
> god im actually so mad this picture is so cute, i love ahirus face/pose and i love how fakir is like. trying to fuse his hand with his face. "Pls no i am 2shy 4 puppet kisses"
> 
> ...



Noooo, don't suffocate! And Fakir is a super-dork about things like romance and emotions. It's hilarious. I thought he was such a grumpy sourpuss until about half-way through the series when he revealed the mad-blushing dork of awkwardness. I can't help but abuse it in my art all the time. XD And yes, Fakir is much to shy for puppet kisses, because the puppet looks like her and then he'd imagine being kissed by her and then everything would go downhill from there. Lmao. (I have too much fun making his life hell with art and writing.) I wrote a fanfic once where he proposes to her and a bird craps on his head. And a different one where Ahiru tries to put the ring on the wrong finger, it gets stuck, she yanks it off and it goes flying into the lake and they have to dive in to look for it.

Yeeeeeah, that pretty much sums up Fakir. When he tries to be intimidating and grumpy, that can all change as soon as there's anything to be embarrassed by, usually do with Ahiru. They make a huge running joke of it in the series with her changing back to a girl from a duck without clothes and him flipping out and blushing bright red _every time_.



Alby-Kun said:


> I like your coloring, gives it sort of a glossy look that shouts cute~



Thank you so much! : ) My style definitely leans toward the cute end, usually. Haha. Glad you like the coloring!


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 9, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Headcanon: This precious duck loves to be petted and just can?t get enough.



OMG this is too cute. Your art is really amazing. I wish I had talent like that. Though I'm still practising.. I'll prob never get this good. ;A;  so pretty.


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 10, 2015)

mayor-essy said:


> OMG this is too cute. Your art is really amazing. I wish I had talent like that. Though I'm still practising.. I'll prob never get this good. ;A;  so pretty.



Thank you so much! And honestly, it's less talent and more perseverance. : ) No one wakes up and suddenly becomes an incredible artist. Everyone starts somewhere and it takes hard work to climb up. If you keep at it and keep practicing, you'll definitely keep improving and go places. Don't put a bar up for what you think you can't achieve---set the bar high and keep striving for it. 

You'll be amazed, overjoyed, and proud when you get there. Never give up and always strive to improve! With time and effort, I know you can do it. : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 11, 2015)

You are my sunshine, my only sunshine~

A piece of Lucas I did somewhat recently. Left it as an unshaded sketch for now as I may very well color it at some point. Perhaps after I get through commission work when I get home from my trip.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 12, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> You are my sunshine, my only sunshine~
> 
> A piece of Lucas I did somewhat recently. Left it as an unshaded sketch for now as I may very well color it at some point. Perhaps after I get through commission work when I get home from my trip.



My most fave quote EVER. In fact, my daughters and I are considering tatooing lines of it on the medial side of our foot, above the arch, ya know? Each have a line, oldest to youngest. I will have to find a pic to show you. 

Anyhow...I love your bby Lucas. That daisy is for me, right? LOL...


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 12, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> My most fave quote EVER. In fact, my daughters and I are considering tatooing lines of it on the medial side of our foot, above the arch, ya know? Each have a line, oldest to youngest. I will have to find a pic to show you.
> 
> Anyhow...I love your bby Lucas. That daisy is for me, right? LOL...



Ahhh, that sounds like a super-cute thing to do! It's definitely a great quote/song to work with and very uplifting. In my opinion, perfect for familial ties, too. : )

Thank you! Lucas makes me happy to draw. He's had such a hard time in his own life that I just love to draw him smiling or being happy. (It was meant to be a small sunflower, but I can see how it doesn't really resemble one. I honestly didn't use any flower references drawing it. Haha.)


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 12, 2015)

This thread clearly needs more art, sooo~!











A couple of somewhat-oldies from last year! I was playing with coloring styles and doing palette work (which I definitely need to work more with in the future when I have time).


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 14, 2015)

A little boop!~

I'm having a great Friday and hope you guys are, too! : ) (Whether you are or are not having a good day, treat yourself to something nice, because you deserve it!)


----------



## kyoko xo (Aug 14, 2015)

waa i need this art .-.


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 15, 2015)

kyoko xo said:


> waa i need this art .-.



The sentiment is appreciated, thank you! : ) 

I'm afraid I don't currently have any TBT or IGB shops, however. They're incredibly hard to keep up with. I only do RLC, and those are on hold until I return from my trip.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 15, 2015)

Ooooh...where you going? When can we see what yo giving to Mark?

Also...At first I thought it WAS a sunflower, but then thought "maybe not, cuz its a little small"... I used to have an unhealthy obsession w sunflowers, so I always assumed everyone else did too...now I err on the side of caution. Hehehe


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 16, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Ooooh...where you going? When can we see what yo giving to Mark?
> 
> Also...At first I thought it WAS a sunflower, but then thought "maybe not, cuz its a little small"... I used to have an unhealthy obsession w sunflowers, so I always assumed everyone else did too...now I err on the side of caution. Hehehe



I'm going to Seattle, WA. : ) I've been there a couple times in the past, but not for 10 or so years now. lol 

Well, I actually just finished the Markiplier drawing tonight, but I don't know if I should save posting it until I get back or not. I'll think about it. At the very least, I need to scan it, since I plan to give it to him in person and therefore once it's out of my hands, I won't have it anymore. 

Ohhh, I see. Yeah, it's pretty small for a sunflower. But sunflowers are a huge running theme in _Mother 3_, and very appropriate to associate with Lucas because of that. I draw him with sunflowers or sunflower themes a lot.


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 16, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I'm going to Seattle, WA. : ) I've been there a couple times in the past, but not for 10 or so years now. lol
> 
> Well, I actually just finished the Markiplier drawing tonight, but I don't know if I should save posting it until I get back or not. I'll think about it. At the very least, I need to scan it, since I plan to give it to him in person and therefore once it's out of my hands, I won't have it anymore.
> 
> Ohhh, I see. Yeah, it's pretty small for a sunflower. But sunflowers are a huge running theme in _Mother 3_, and very appropriate to associate with Lucas because of that. I draw him with sunflowers or sunflower themes a lot.




You know, it is probably best if you let HIM see his gift before all of us! But do scan it for future posting, please! I am happy to read you have gotten it done! That must be a relief... My problem would be constantly going back to it...over and over again. I am hypercritical of myself (sewing/quilting/crafter). 

Lucas is such a hansome little guy! I am sure he is fun to draw!

Have loads of fun in Seattle! Lotsa street passes in the airport!!! Woot-woot!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 16, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> You know, it is probably best if you let HIM see his gift before all of us! But do scan it for future posting, please! I am happy to read you have gotten it done! That must be a relief... My problem would be constantly going back to it...over and over again. I am hypercritical of myself (sewing/quilting/crafter).
> 
> Lucas is such a hansome little guy! I am sure he is fun to draw!
> 
> Have loads of fun in Seattle! Lotsa street passes in the airport!!! Woot-woot!!



That's what I'm planning on. : ) I don't want it to be all over the internet before he gets a chance to see it, since it's for him. That would be sort of like posting a friend's birthday art gift on tumblr for all eyes to see before their birthday and before they've even seen it, themselves. But yeah, definitely a relief! I did spend a lot of time going back over it and fixing things here and there and I know I'll keep on doing that probably every single time I look at it. Hahaha. I do that a lot (and so do many people), so you're not alone! It's hard to be completely satisfied with something, particularly when you're giving it as a gift.

He iiissss. I love drawing all of the Mother 3 crew, really, but probably Lucas the most. Something about him is just very inspiring, much like how I feel about Ahiru from Princess Tutu.

Thank you! Considering I live in the middle of nowhere and literally get no street passes, I look forward to actually getting some for once. XD I have lots of layovers (like Chicago and San Fransisco), so lots of opportunities, as long as the charge doesn't die.


----------



## Amissapanda (Aug 17, 2015)

*HIATUS NOTICE!*

*I'll be gone from Tuesday, August 18th, until Wednesday, September 2nd!* If you need me for anything, please send a message to my e-mail! I will be away out west, attending my brother's wedding and heading to PAX Prime the following weekend!

Here's a few palette art pieces I will leave you with:






Rosalina. <3 (Super Mario Galaxy)






Rue. <3 (Princess Tutu)






Chase. <3 (Harvest Moon: Animal Parade)






Fakir. <3 (Princess Tutu)






Lucas. <3 (Mother 3)

More to come when I return! I'm sure I'll have some new sketches and things that I've done on the trip, as well as the Markiplier piece!

--Any bumps/boopies for my thread in my absence would be loved. Thanks, guys! Have a fantastic two weeks and keep arting it up! You're great!--


----------



## Shirohibiki (Aug 18, 2015)

the palette stuff is looking fantastic, and i hope you have a wonderful trip!!!  enjoy yourself~!


----------



## mayor-essy (Aug 18, 2015)

I love that rosalina. :O


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 20, 2015)

Bumping for Manda, hope you're having fun!


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 22, 2015)

Another bump!


----------



## wassop (Aug 22, 2015)

wow , nice palette art ! i especially like the one with sunflowers


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 2, 2015)

Yaaay, Manda should be back today then, here's a last bump *~*


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 2, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> the palette stuff is looking fantastic, and i hope you have a wonderful trip!!!  enjoy yourself~!



Thanks a lot, Shiro! : ) I had an AMAZING trip in so many ways! The wedding was beautiful, I went to a zoo for the first time since I was around 9 years old, I had lots of fun spending time with family, and had THE MOST EXCELLENT AMAZING TIME AT PAX PRIME, _OH MY GOD_. 



mayor-essy said:


> I love that rosalina. :O



Thank you very much! : ) I'm glad that you like her! 



wassop said:


> wow , nice palette art ! i especially like the one with sunflowers



Thanks a lot! Palette art is a lot of fun. And I'm glad you enjoyed that one!



Hyogo said:


> Yaaay, Manda should be back today then, here's a last bump *~*



I have indeed returned, safe and sound and on the ground! Hahaha. Thanks a lot for the little bumps over the last two weeks! I appreciate it a lot!

...Okay, guys. I can't hold this back any longer.

I MET MARKIPLIER AND GOT TO HAND HIM MY FANART OF HIM IN PERSON. I WAS LITERALLY SQUEALING THE REST OF THE DAY.

It was just. Oh my gosh, unforgettable. I feel like I still need to pinch myself. He thanked me and even got a picture taken with me, courtesy of my awesome sis-in-law Stefanie. She literally pushed my shy butt up to the stage and encouraged me, even though he was REALLY pressed for time and literally had like, 3 minutes to talk to his fans after his panel. And that really was my only chance to meet him, because while the panel was going on, the signature session afterward for Mark, Jacksepticeye, Wade, and Bob, was already completely capped out (people started lining up at 2:30PM, apparently, which was THREE HOURS before the session started, and it was capped after one hour, which was when the panel started). 

Anyway, I'm just. Shocked. In awe. I met someone who inspires me so much and makes me want to be a better person every day. And it felt amazing. PAX Prime altogether was great, but meeting Mark was really the cream on top of everything.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 2, 2015)

omg thats so awesome!!!! im so glad you had a good time!! and wow, i bet meeting mark was fantastic 8D the pictures are so cute omfg. eeeee im so happy for you <3333


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 2, 2015)

OMG first off those pastels are gorgeous and might I add those pieces particularly of Chase: HM and Fakir are so sexy<3 Also I am so glad to hear you were able to go to the wedding AS WELL AS meet Markiplier ;D Ugh glad you had a fantastic as well as nostalgic time^^ I am so glad you got the chance to hand Markiplier your fanart as well as the fact he inspires you to be better, how wonderful : D Overall just so happy for you^^


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 3, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> omg thats so awesome!!!! im so glad you had a good time!! and wow, i bet meeting mark was fantastic 8D the pictures are so cute omfg. eeeee im so happy for you <3333



I definitely had an amazing time! And now I've gained a new family member who is super-awesome and I'm so happy for my brother! But yeah, PAX was an absolute _blast_ and meeting Mark was irreplaceable. He's just as cool and goofy of a guy as he makes himself out to be. It was magical and only inspires me all the more. 

I hope things have been going well for you, too! Two weeks isn't necessarily a long, long time, but I hope your life has been going well. : )



Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG first off those pastels are gorgeous and might I add those pieces particularly of Chase: HM and Fakir are so sexy<3 Also I am so glad to hear you were able to go to the wedding AS WELL AS meet Markiplier ;D Ugh glad you had a fantastic as well as nostalgic time^^ I am so glad you got the chance to hand Markiplier your fanart as well as the fact he inspires you to be better, how wonderful : D Overall just so happy for you^^



Thanks a lot, Kairi! Chase and Fakir are probably two of my favorite male characters to draw in general. Hehe. The wedding was very small, but very, very lovely. Stef looked amazing and even my younger brother managed to look good! Hahah, I'm kidding, but it was pretty awesome. We also got some pictures taken with the whole family and with all four of us siblings when we haven't been together in the same place since we were really, really young. Still waiting for all the pictures to be released by the pro photographers that did the wedding, but honestly, LOOK AT HOW AMAZING their work is: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNIP5XnU8AAyDFW.jpg

They looked like a fairytale couple and I'm so happy for them. <3

And wow, PAX was overwhelming to the nth degree and crowded everywhere, but it was so much fun. I was so nervous about meeting Mark, but Stef pushed me all the way up there and encouraged me to go for it, so I seized the day. And now I have memories I'll treasure always. I'll post the fanart I gave him up here soon. It's nothing spectacular, but I couldn't do anything digitally since I didn't have a way to print it and hand it to him. He still thanked me nonetheless and smiled that huge goofy smile of his, though, so I don't think he'd have cared even if it was a stick figure. He'd appreciate it anyway. He's just that kind of guy. : )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Sep 3, 2015)

You're quite welcome^^ I love seeing your version of Chase and I must say I think I prefer your version over the games lol, he looks like some smoldering sexy guy I could actually like (Luke is my favorite shhh xD) and as for Fakir all the pieces I have seen have made me fangirl<3 I adore those tasty moments as if we see a side of Fakir we normally wouldn't be able to ; )

And oh my that picture is absolutely GORGEOUS *_* I agree when a wedding photo looks that beautiful you know it was worth it : D Again so glad you were able to travel to the wedding; it sounds like it was incredible^^

That somewhat sounds like fate haha like you were meant to get that fanart to Markiplier 8 ) And frankly I would love to see the piece if you have a copy to upload, I agree he really seems from what I have seen to be such a wonderful guy, I saw a couple of videos with him and his dog and oh gawd I melted xD Overall sounds like you've been in a good place and I am very happy for you : )


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 6, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're quite welcome^^ I love seeing your version of Chase and I must say I think I prefer your version over the games lol, he looks like some smoldering sexy guy I could actually like (Luke is my favorite shhh xD) and as for Fakir all the pieces I have seen have made me fangirl<3 I adore those tasty moments as if we see a side of Fakir we normally wouldn't be able to ; )
> 
> And oh my that picture is absolutely GORGEOUS *_* I agree when a wedding photo looks that beautiful you know it was worth it : D Again so glad you were able to travel to the wedding; it sounds like it was incredible^^
> 
> That somewhat sounds like fate haha like you were meant to get that fanart to Markiplier 8 ) And frankly I would love to see the piece if you have a copy to upload, I agree he really seems from what I have seen to be such a wonderful guy, I saw a couple of videos with him and his dog and oh gawd I melted xD Overall sounds like you've been in a good place and I am very happy for you : )



Ahh, thank you! I'm glad you like my version. Hahaha. (Luke is great, though, and hilarious!) And I'm glad you enjoy the Fakir ones, too. : )

I know, right? The photography they had done at the wedding was just incredible. She (the bride) has been posting one each time the photography company releases them and they're all stunning. The most recent one of them looked like something straight out of a fairytale! And the wedding was definitely full of memories that I'll treasure. I'm so happy that they're together and their life together is really taking off. I love them both dearly.

Haha, yeah, it did kind of feel that way! I didn't go with high hopes that I would actually get the opportunity, but I did have a dream the night before that I got to meet him (although in the dream, it was at a signing and not at the bottom of the stage). He really is a very nice guy, incredibly wonderful to his fans, and I just want to grin every time I think about him. (I love the vids and vines of him with his dogs, too! They're so full of cute and you can just tell his dogs adore the heck out of him!)


Anyway, so as not to merge posts and such, here's the fanart I made and handed to Markiplier in person at PAX Prime:







Caption from tumblr: _This was the fanart I handed to Mark in person after his panel at PAX Prime, which I scanned before I left for Washington. I’m extremely happy and grateful that he accepted it. I don’t do semi-realism/realism at all, so this was pretty difficult for me to try, but I didn’t have any way of printing digital art at the time, so all I could offer was something drawn by hand with pencil.

It was my first time ever doing Markiplier art, and that I actually got to hand it up to him on the stage and gift him with it was a priceless feeling._

Overall, I was pleased with it. Realism is NOT my strong point, by any stretch of the imagination, but I felt like I wanted to go outside of my comfort zone to make it extra-special for something to give to Mark and hopefully to have something that resembled him more than my anime drawings would.


----------



## derezzed (Sep 6, 2015)

Wow, that's amazing (both the story and the fanart)! It's awesome that you got this opportunity and that he accepted the drawing. It looks great, so you should totally be pleased with it; I hope he liked it as well :-]


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 6, 2015)

derezzed said:


> Wow, that's amazing (both the story and the fanart)! It's awesome that you got this opportunity and that he accepted the drawing. It looks great, so you should totally be pleased with it; I hope he liked it as well :-]



Thank you very, very much! : ) I really am fortunate to have had such an opportunity. Looking back, it still seems surreal to me in some ways. But it was an absolute honor to have him accept the art in person, even when he was so rushed for time. And his thank you was very sincere. He's just such a genuine guy that I can't help but adore and admire the heck out of him.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 9, 2015)

Oop, forgot to post this here:

I created one (of possibly many) _Splatoon_ OCs! And her name is Filanni!






Filanni is spunky, sometimes more than a bit on the bossy side, loves to wear girlier clothes with huge shoes/sneakers of all shapes and colors, and adores all types of roller weapons. She believes teamwork is key, and talks too much to the point of having a bad habit of getting splatted by the opposing team when lecturing her _own_ team.

Her base color will be purple and I hope to eventually design a full squad for her to interact with!


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 9, 2015)

Oop, forgot to post this here:

I created one (of possibly many) _Splatoon_ OCs! And her name is Filanni!






Filanni is spunky, sometimes more than a bit on the bossy side, loves to wear girlier clothes with huge shoes/sneakers of all shapes and colors, and adores all types of roller weapons. She believes teamwork is key, and talks too much to the point of having a bad habit of getting splatted by the opposing team when lecturing her _own_ team.

Her base color will be purple and I hope to eventually design a full squad for her to interact with!


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 11, 2015)

Annnnnd more Splatoon OCs:






I’ve always wanted to have an inkling pair with a big size difference, because I LOOOOVE height/size differences. So I’ve created *Tyna* and *Dius*. She’s on the shorter/smaller end of inkling sizes and he’s on the taller/bigger side. And I thought it would be funny if she uses something huge like the Inkbrush for a weapon, while he uses a little N-zapper.

She also has a massive crush on him that he does not really get yet. 

I haven’t decided if they’ll be on team purple with Filaani or not. It might be cute to have them on opposing teams as my sister-in-law Kris mentioned, but I’d also have to come up with that many more characters to fill the team… so at this time, undecided! But I’m pretty happy with their designs.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Sep 11, 2015)

wowwww, super cute stuff!! the picture of mark is so lovely, omg!! and the squid kids are rly cute too, i love the new pairing. HEIGHT DIFFERENCES ARE 10/10 I AGREE WITH THIS. TOL AND SMOL FTW ((is guilty of having tons of height difference OTPs))


----------



## Hyoshido (Sep 13, 2015)

Bippidity bump for Manda!!

I haven't played Splatoon for like a month now, but those squid kiddos are cute *^*


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 15, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> wowwww, super cute stuff!! the picture of mark is so lovely, omg!! and the squid kids are rly cute too, i love the new pairing. HEIGHT DIFFERENCES ARE 10/10 I AGREE WITH THIS. TOL AND SMOL FTW ((is guilty of having tons of height difference OTPs))



Thanks a lot, Shiroooooo~! I'm glad you liked the pic of Markiplier and the inklings! I had fun with all of them. : ) AND MAN, DON'T GET ME STARTED ON HEIGHT DIFFERENCES. So many of my OTPs have big height differences. I love the contrast and it just makes me really giddy to see short/tall pairings and how adorable they look together. Makes for some interesting scenarios for art, too. Height differences are great! <3



Hyogo said:


> Bippidity bump for Manda!!
> 
> I haven't played Splatoon for like a month now, but those squid kiddos are cute *^*



Thanks, Hyogo! I appreciate the bump and the sentiment about the inklings! I'm having fun creating some OCs and such for a change and exploring different styles. Always feels good to branch out a little. :3 Fakiru Week is coming up super soon, though, so I need to get cracking on that.


----------



## Amissapanda (Sep 21, 2015)

Wow, I could have sworn I responded to these, but the post isn't here, so...



Shirohibiki said:


> wowwww, super cute stuff!! the picture of mark is so lovely, omg!! and the squid kids are rly cute too, i love the new pairing. HEIGHT DIFFERENCES ARE 10/10 I AGREE WITH THIS. TOL AND SMOL FTW ((is guilty of having tons of height difference OTPs))



Thanks so much, Shiro! I'm glad you liked the picture of Mark. I really went out on a limb to try something far outside of my comfort zone so it would be special and really one-of-kind for him to have, even if it wasn't my normal style. And I'm glad you like the squid kids/inklings, too! They're so fun to draw.

Oh man, don't even get me started on height differences. They make up my LIFE in shipping, for the most part. Something about it is just so aesthetically appealing to me and it makes me all happy and giddy to see pairs like that. 



Hyogo said:


> Bippidity bump for Manda!!
> 
> I haven't played Splatoon for like a month now, but those squid kiddos are cute *^*



Aww, thanks for the bump, Hyogo! I appreciate it!

And I'm glad you like the inklings! Splatoon is still high up on my 'recently played' list. Can't get enough of those salty squids! Hehe.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a lot of art to update with eventually, but for now, here's my most current:






Thumbnail version for my LP on Youtube.






Full version.

I'm loving the heck out of _Undertale_. And if you like RPGs and would enjoy a fresh new take on them, complete with memes, puns, great characters and more, I highly recommend buying the game. It's just $10 on Steam or for PC/Mac. 

I'm only a couple hours into the game, though, so spoilers, please! I want to continue to be surprised and knocked out by the hilarity of this game as I play.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 7, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I have a lot of art to update with eventually, but for now, here's my most current:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that's just precious and the colors are so lovely <3 <3 And that is one game I shall have to check out when I can! Still slogging enjoyably through the Witcher 1>2>3 haha this'll take some time xD But gosh such a cute little couple : D Hope it has a good story as well, I just love a great story-based RPG^^


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 9, 2015)

Manda! OOOHHEMMMGEEE! I just love the sketch of Mark! At the end of the day, pencil and paper shows raw talent. Period. Did he provide any feedback? How did the rest of PAX go??

How is your fall so far?


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 12, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh that's just precious and the colors are so lovely <3 <3 And that is one game I shall have to check out when I can! Still slogging enjoyably through the Witcher 1>2>3 haha this'll take some time xD But gosh such a cute little couple : D Hope it has a good story as well, I just love a great story-based RPG^^



Thank you kindly! The game is AMAZING. SOOO GOOD. I'm not even finished with it yet, since I'm recording the blind playthrough, but it's so much fun, the characters are fantastic, the battle system is really interesting (I'm going through the whole game without killing a single monster) and I can't wait to see how the story ends up. I've been completely caught up in it since I bought it. lol Got a lot more art I've been making of it too that I need to get around to posting sometime. Anyway, hope things are well with you! If you're interested in Undertale, it's a great investment, in my opinion.



aleshapie said:


> Manda! OOOHHEMMMGEEE! I just love the sketch of Mark! At the end of the day, pencil and paper shows raw talent. Period. Did he provide any feedback? How did the rest of PAX go??
> 
> How is your fall so far?



Hey, hey! : ) And thanks! I wish I'd had time to do something digital, but you're right, it does mean a lot to hand him something that came straight through my hand without digital enhancers or special effects. He thanked me for the drawing, but he was really, really pressed for time. I would have gone to his autograph session, but it was already booked solid to the limit even WHILE the panel was going on. The rest of PAX was a great experience. I had a wonderful time and it was something new and fresh that I've never done before. Thoroughly enjoyed it. Doubt I can routinely make plane flights out there to go, but it was nice to experience it at least once.

It had a rough start, honestly. After I got back from my trip, had a lot of issues at work and a lot of frustrations. Things have been up and down. Riding a big up right now since I have a solid schedule at work again and I'm enjoying the heck out of playing Undertale and involving myself in the fandom.

How've things been with you?


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 12, 2015)

Well, with the weather changing here, I am stiff and sore just about every day. Ugh! I am finding it increasingly difficult to engage in my hobbies due to aches and fatigue. It sucks getting old! My job has been very busy, which means I have been working over 50 hours per week... Considering that I am a nurse, I know that means someone else is having it harder than me, but, I am trying my best to not complain. 

I am enjoying the new Chibi Robo game! OMG, he is SO cute! Have you played it before? It has a Kirby-like feel to it, I think. Also been dabbling with HHD. Its cute, but not as fullfilling as a "real town", ya know? 

Are you currently working on anything? My daughter has been trying to perfect hands and eyes. LOL I keep telling her that some of the best artists in the world don't "do" hands...but that isn't stopping her. She is a perfectionist and she is spending hours with paper and an assortment of pencils. She is working on her portfolio for an art-based high school in our area. She "only" has 4 months to get her pieces ready. 

Oh, the stress of being 13...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 12, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you kindly! The game is AMAZING. SOOO GOOD. I'm not even finished with it yet, since I'm recording the blind playthrough, but it's so much fun, the characters are fantastic, the battle system is really interesting (I'm going through the whole game without killing a single monster) and I can't wait to see how the story ends up. I've been completely caught up in it since I bought it. lol Got a lot more art I've been making of it too that I need to get around to posting sometime. Anyway, hope things are well with you! If you're interested in Undertale, it's a great investment, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're absolutely welcome : D
Well sounds like a fantastically fun game, will definitely put this on my ever-growing to buy list LOL oh the woes of being poor xD Cannot wait to see more game depictions from Undertale will be thrilled to comment as this game looks so darn unique and that always piques my interest : ) Also as for being well definitely been better, had to sadly make numerous doctor visits for different problems haha, fortunately I am at least keeping up with my health and trying to stay on top of this stuff. Hoping it clears quick with these antibiotics : O But yeah otherwise feel good and hanging with my friend soon; definitely nice to have gaming in common 8 )


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 13, 2015)

Somehow I knew you'd be loving Undertale when I saw it, I was literally like "Manda's gonna love the hell out of this game isn't she?"
And I'm glad you do, I haven't bought the game yet but I'm gonna give the demo a try eventually because it looks really REALLY promising and the music is just ever so good.

Loving the art, I hope you're having a blast with it!

EDIT: Scratch the demo thing and buying, my friend LITERALLY just gifted the game to me on Steam so I too can play a blind run myself.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 13, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Well, with the weather changing here, I am stiff and sore just about every day. Ugh! I am finding it increasingly difficult to engage in my hobbies due to aches and fatigue. It sucks getting old! My job has been very busy, which means I have been working over 50 hours per week... Considering that I am a nurse, I know that means someone else is having it harder than me, but, I am trying my best to not complain.
> 
> I am enjoying the new Chibi Robo game! OMG, he is SO cute! Have you played it before? It has a Kirby-like feel to it, I think. Also been dabbling with HHD. Its cute, but not as fullfilling as a "real town", ya know?
> 
> ...



Aw, sorry to hear that! I hope you can find some time to take it easy and recuperate from all that working. I kind of have the opposite problem, to be honest. I'm getting my hours cut instead of getting too many. They've completely changed my schedule, too, which is also annoying. But that's nothing compared to 50 hours a week. Dayum.

I haven't played it, no! It looks cute, but not really my type of game. I passed on Happy Home Designer, since it takes away a lot of the really key elements that I loved about the series. I was never that much for decorating rooms, so it's not really up my alley. I'll just hold out for the (hopeful) Wii U full game in the future.

I'm doing a blind pacifist run of Undertale, so I'm working on that and update it every day. I've also been doing a lot of Inktober art (mostly Undertale too). I was going to open up commissions this month, but I set back because I've literally be consumed by the game and I want to ride the inspiration and motivation train after having like two months of art block, which was hell. And good luck to your daughter! : ) Haha, indeed, to be young again. When I was that age, I couldn't wait to grow up. Now the years go by so quickly that it's actually kind of scary.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> You're absolutely welcome : D
> Well sounds like a fantastically fun game, will definitely put this on my ever-growing to buy list LOL oh the woes of being poor xD Cannot wait to see more game depictions from Undertale will be thrilled to comment as this game looks so darn unique and that always piques my interest : ) Also as for being well definitely been better, had to sadly make numerous doctor visits for different problems haha, fortunately I am at least keeping up with my health and trying to stay on top of this stuff. Hoping it clears quick with these antibiotics : O But yeah otherwise feel good and hanging with my friend soon; definitely nice to have gaming in common 8 )



Haha, well, no pressure, then! : ) It's completely consumed me, to be honest. And I'm riding a great inspiration train with it. I did some short comic things and illustrations for it (that I've been inspired to do for certain scenes and things as I play) and tumblr seems to be enjoying the contributions. I've dragged a few of my friends down with me into Undertale hell, too. I've been blind Let's Playing it and it's just so much fun. Anyway, glad to hear that you're doing OK and I hope you stay in good health. This is a nasty season of the year for unhealthiness, so I wish you the best of luck in avoiding all the sickness. Hope your problem clears soon and enjoy hanging with your friend!



Hyogo said:


> Somehow I knew you'd be loving Undertale when I saw it, I was literally like "Manda's gonna love the hell out of this game isn't she?"
> And I'm glad you do, I haven't bought the game yet but I'm gonna give the demo a try eventually because it looks really REALLY promising and the music is just ever so good.
> 
> Loving the art, I hope you're having a blast with it!
> ...



Yep, without a doubt. It was inspired in part by EarthBound, so I had a feeling that I was going to adore it. It's so clever and well-written, the battle system is really different and fresh, and it breaks RPG rules left and right, which I get no end of amusement from. It's just fantastic. Not to mention the characters are SUPER GREAT. I'm going to love being part of the fandom (I already do love it, for how little I've even been in it). 

Glad you're enjoying the art! I really need to post more of it here. I've been doing a lot over on tumblr. 

Haha, score! Hope you enjoy the game! : ) I won't post any of my other fanarts here in that case, as they might indirectly spoil some silly things about the game.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 14, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Yep, without a doubt. It was inspired in part by EarthBound, so I had a feeling that I was going to adore it. It's so clever and well-written, the battle system is really different and fresh, and it breaks RPG rules left and right, which I get no end of amusement from. It's just fantastic. Not to mention the characters are SUPER GREAT. I'm going to love being part of the fandom (I already do love it, for how little I've even been in it).
> 
> Glad you're enjoying the art! I really need to post more of it here. I've been doing a lot over on tumblr.
> 
> Haha, score! Hope you enjoy the game! : ) I won't post any of my other fanarts here in that case, as they might indirectly spoil some silly things about the game.


I'm gonna love the stuffing outta this since it has all these unique features and characters then! I've not seen much of the fandom side but I'm glad you're into it 8)

And oh yes, I just haven't been checking tumblr so there's a silly move from me 8(

Oh I bet I will, My friend bought it for PC originally and he downloaded it, but he had the unused steam code so he passed it my way so I could make a use for it, don't feel too forced to not post more fan art of it though, I can take spoilers more easily than other people but I'll be making sure to keep up with the game regardless so it's not so "spoilish"

EDIT: I just got past the date with Papyrus, this game is ****ing amazing, I was originally doing a Neutral/Kill everything run, but I got sad when I killed Toriel, so I reset to do a Pacifist run and I was amazed that the game KNEW that I reset after killing Toriel, That's awesome stuff right there.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 15, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I'm gonna love the stuffing outta this since it has all these unique features and characters then! I've not seen much of the fandom side but I'm glad you're into it 8)
> 
> And oh yes, I just haven't been checking tumblr so there's a silly move from me 8(
> 
> ...



Haha, alright, if you're sure!

Oh man, I just finished the game today. It's freaking amazing. AMAZING. 

Dating Papyrus was such a surprise and I cracked up pretty much the whole way (though nothing made me lose it like sans playing incidental music). And yeah, I heard a lot of people accidentally killed Toriel and went back and then get CALLED OUT BY THE GAME, which is pretty creepy but like you said, also pretty awesome. And it just gets better and better. You're in for _such_ a ride.

It's seriously my game of the year. It even has an edge over Splatoon for me, which is totally saying something.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 15, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Aw, sorry to hear that! I hope you can find some time to take it easy and recuperate from all that working. I kind of have the opposite problem, to be honest. I'm getting my hours cut instead of getting too many. They've completely changed my schedule, too, which is also annoying. But that's nothing compared to 50 hours a week. Dayum.
> 
> I haven't played it, no! It looks cute, but not really my type of game. I passed on Happy Home Designer, since it takes away a lot of the really key elements that I loved about the series. I was never that much for decorating rooms, so it's not really up my alley. I'll just hold out for the (hopeful) Wii U full game in the future.
> 
> ...



Definiely adding this to my play as soon as possible games : O The idea of multiple situations is wonderful indeed : D I shall have to get this when possible! Also will keep my eye out for any fanart you do haha, curious as to the characters in the game aside from the two I saw on the previous page : ) Also agreed, I feel so many are getting sick, my good friend had to get over some bad cold recently but I am certainly looking forward to some gaming time with her! So glad we share this common trait haha xD But definitely need to look more into Undertale seems humorous and fun, definite want on my end^^


----------



## pocketdatcrossing (Oct 17, 2015)

a


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 17, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Haha, alright, if you're sure!
> 
> Oh man, I just finished the game today. It's freaking amazing. AMAZING.
> 
> ...


S'all good, I've kinda been spoiled on boss names and how some work but it's not gonna kill my experience, haven't played much recently since I was gonna stream for a friend but he hasn't been on recently 8(

I'm so glad you have, I hope you got rewarded well!! :'D

As soon as he took the tromBONE out, I laughed so hard, all these skeleton puns, man, lmaooo, But Papyrus is just too much of a COOL DUDE to ignore anyways x)

And omg yes, I didn't notice it at first till my sister pointed it out (which then she bought the game herself after seeing me date Papyrus!!)

And I'm glad you like it that much!! o:



pocketdatcrossing said:


> Learn anatomy.


Then be a tad more informative and explain what's wrong with Amissa's anatomy instead of just saying that.
You might aswell shoot someone in the face with a shotgun and THEN tell them to dodge, stupid right?


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 17, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Definiely adding this to my play as soon as possible games : O The idea of multiple situations is wonderful indeed : D I shall have to get this when possible! Also will keep my eye out for any fanart you do haha, curious as to the characters in the game aside from the two I saw on the previous page : ) Also agreed, I feel so many are getting sick, my good friend had to get over some bad cold recently but I am certainly looking forward to some gaming time with her! So glad we share this common trait haha xD But definitely need to look more into Undertale seems humorous and fun, definite want on my end^^



It's definitely great! I'm still wary of posting my art for it here, since I really don't want to spoil anything for anyone. Haha. The Toriel and Frisk one isn't spoilery since it's literally the beginning of the game. But we'll see. I can always put them behind a spoiler cut, I suppose. : ) Took me a moment to remember that those exist here. Anyway, I'm glad you had a good time with your friend!



pocketdatcrossing said:


> Learn anatomy.



I struggle with anatomy and I have never said that I don't. However, what I focus the most on in my art is feeling and emotion. People have told me that is what draws them in to my work. Art is about expression, first and foremost. If you do not like my art, you do not have to look at it. I strive to improve, without a doubt, but it's a slow process for me. I feel awkward using references since it doesn't then feel like it's really "my" work. I try to work from images in my head and that's not always easy. But I strongly believe that feeling and inspiration are intertwined. And as long as I feel inspired and keep making art, I'm happy. There are people out there who enjoy my art enough to commission me, and I have never even once received a bad return or left anyone unsatisfied that I have done a commission for. And I have done many over the last two years. If art was all about understanding of anatomy, many art styles, artists, and even cartoons and TV shows wouldn't exist.

TL;DR: Art is very much a means of expression. Many styles and types don't appeal to everyone. If you're looking for really spot-on anatomy, my art is probably not for you and I have no problems with that. But it's not going to discourage me from making it or from gradually improving as I go. If you have specifics of where you believe I'm messing up, I'd be happy to hear your thoughts on the matter if you have the knowledge and expertise. But art is subjective, at its base. And I'm fine with that. : ) Have a nice day.



Hyogo said:


> S'all good, I've kinda been spoiled on boss names and how some work but it's not gonna kill my experience, haven't played much recently since I was gonna stream for a friend but he hasn't been on recently 8(
> 
> I'm so glad you have, I hope you got rewarded well!! :'D
> 
> ...



Haha, well, some of my recent drawings spoil some stuff near the end of the game, so I'll either hold off or just go ahead and put them under spoiler cuts or something. No biggie! : ) Hope you enjoy the rest of the game, though! It's so great and I could seriously ramble about it for hours. Hahaha.

Oh my god, the incidental music thing made me burst out laughing on my Let's Play. I love the skeleton bros so much. I like all of the characters, really, but those two are something super-special. I'm glad they introduce them pretty early on. It really brings you into the whole experience and lightens up everything with laughs after you leave goat mom behind.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 17, 2015)

I just finished my blind run on pacifist.

...I...I...Wow, everything about that ending made me sob, so touching...
I'm gonna hate doing a full Genocide run now ;-; the good news is that I'm spoil free!!


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> I just finished my blind run on pacifist.
> 
> ...I...I...Wow, everything about that ending made me sob, so touching...
> I'm gonna hate doing a full Genocide run now ;-; the good news is that I'm spoil free!!



Did you just settle for the Neutral ending or go back and get the True ending?

Honestly, I can't bring myself to do a no mercy run. I love the characters too much to take that path. I watched a genocide run on YouTube, though. The game actually calls out the cowards who are "probably watching" and not playing it themselves. 

But yay! Spoiler free! I meant to post some art things yesterday, but got caught up with stuff. I'm going shopping today, but maybe after I get home.

Good luck with your future run(s)!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 18, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Did you just settle for the Neutral ending or go back and get the True ending?
> 
> Honestly, I can't bring myself to do a no mercy run. I love the characters too much to take that path. I watched a genocide run on YouTube, though. The game actually calls out the cowards who are "probably watching" and not playing it themselves.
> 
> ...


Went back and got the true ending, it was so hard to give that damn flower any mercy but it was worth the feels at the true end, That lab was so horrific though...

It's gonna be hard having to kill Papyrus, he's too precious to be killed, innocent as anything :'C
And wow lmao, it does that? The effort Toby put into this game to even include that is awesome, amazing stuff man.

And woop woop, go crazy with spoilerish things, I've done a full run so I know what happens! And thank you! It's gonna be so much effort to kill Papyrusssss D':


----------



## crystalchild (Oct 18, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> I feel awkward using references since it doesn't then feel like it's really "my" work. I try to work from images in my head and that's not always easy.


sorry, i'm gonna be annoying and say that using references is an important part of improving and no shame at all, most skilled artists use reference at times. however, that doesn't necessarily mean downright copying. it can be very helpful to just have some examples to look at to get a feel of what works and what doesn't. 

also, doing some figure drawing and sketching from ref once in a while for the sake of practice can be very useful. ^u^ anatomy is hard, and not something that's just learned overnight. that said, i think you're doing a pretty nice job with it. there is room for improvement, but again, it does take time. and i agree that there is a lot more to art than just technical skill! what draws me in is personal style, and sometimes downright crude pieces can be appealing. 

but yeah, keep drawing and enjoy yourself, your art is very cute. ^u^

(ps. this thread is making me want to play undertale now, hahaha. it does look amazing)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 18, 2015)

My friend came over and let me play Undertale for the first time. I tried doing a genocide run at first, but I couldn't kill the puppies because they're too cute (that giraffe Link puppy ).


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 18, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Went back and got the true ending, it was so hard to give that damn flower any mercy but it was worth the feels at the true end, That lab was so horrific though...
> 
> It's gonna be hard having to kill Papyrus, he's too precious to be killed, innocent as anything :'C
> And wow lmao, it does that? The effort Toby put into this game to even include that is awesome, amazing stuff man.
> ...



Haha, I couldn't bring myself even to hurt Flowey in the pacifist run (although I was sort of tempted to for good reason). But yeah, the true ending is just amazing, even if the lab part was pretty creepy.

I'd have trouble killing anyone, to be honest. Even the little regular enemies, but especially the main characters. Good luck! Try to keep your heart in-tact (lol). 

Good luck! I won't spoil you on what's coming in the genocide route. You'll have to find out for yourself.



crystalchild said:


> sorry, i'm gonna be annoying and say that using references is an important part of improving and no shame at all, most skilled artists use reference at times. however, that doesn't necessarily mean downright copying. it can be very helpful to just have some examples to look at to get a feel of what works and what doesn't.
> 
> also, doing some figure drawing and sketching from ref once in a while for the sake of practice can be very useful. ^u^ anatomy is hard, and not something that's just learned overnight. that said, i think you're doing a pretty nice job with it. there is room for improvement, but again, it does take time. and i agree that there is a lot more to art than just technical skill! what draws me in is personal style, and sometimes downright crude pieces can be appealing.
> 
> ...



Don't worry! It's not annoying. And I'm sorry if it came off as if I was saying it's unoriginal or wrong to use references. That was not my intention at all. I know full well that a lot of people use them and it's a fantastic way to improve and such. It's more of a personal struggle for me. It's hard to explain, but I generally don't feel right using them too much. I still do to keep learning and practicing from time to time, but I don't do it as often as I should because of how I feel personally about my art. I just wanted to make it clear that I'm the only one holding myself back in that regard and I do know it's important to do. I just have complicated feelings toward it and find it hard to feel proud of art that I feel I referenced too much of, etc. There's nothing wrong with it---just some personal artist feelings about my own work. 

But I do figure drawing from time to time. : ) There's a site I have bookmarked that changes the poses on the screen every 5 or 10 minutes and I've done some practice that way. My only big issue with that is the whole realism aspect. I don't like doing realism at all, so even though I know those exercises are important, I put them off a lot because I genuinely don't enjoy the subject matter. But thanks a lot for the input and again, you're not being annoying at all. I appreciate it, thank you! There is always room for improvement, or as I like to say "practice makes better", since I don't really believe in perfection. Haha.

Undertale really is fantastic, though! I highly suggest giving it a go if you like RPGs that are story-driven, lots of humor and gags, base A LOT on player choices, SUPER GOOD SOUNDTRACKS, and give you the option to play the game without killing a single thing (although that IS honestly the hardest way to play it, but also the most fun and rewarding, in my opinion).



Mega_Cabbage said:


> My friend came over and let me play Undertale for the first time. I tried doing a genocide run at first, but I couldn't kill the puppies because they're too cute (that giraffe Link puppy ).



Hahaha, wow, you even that far in genocide run! I'm surprised, but then again, I think it would be easier to do a no mercy run first, since you don't know the characters and get attached to them first that way. The dogs are REALLY cute, though. Oh man. I pet so many dogs in that game. Totally worth it.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 18, 2015)

Okay. I'm FINALLY going to post some of this Undertale art.







No spoilers in this one. I was just very amused that I could actually flirt with jelly in the game. I was also working on stuff for inktober, hence why it's all in ink (and so are a few other things I did). 

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/130753176505/this-game-lets-you-flirt-with-jelly-reason-126






This one is actually a Princess Tutu fanart in the Undertale universe. I was playing around with the idea of Ahiru being the one who fell down into the underground of the mountain, since I think it would be super-cute if she befriended all the monsters. This was also done for Inktober.






















I thought Papyrus was selling me out to Undyne, so I got upset. lol But I misjudged him. He's way too nice to do something like that.

But I love the tutu. I wore it for a long time. And it's cool that the game actually picks up on what items you have equipped and fits them into this part of the story.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/130819675735/then-why-are-you-trying-to-sell-me-out-to-the

That's it for now, but I have some more I'll post probably tomorrow. I love this game and it's inspiring me a lot.

Conclusion: Working with ink is actually REALLY hard. And tedious. But a good exercise, nonetheless.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 19, 2015)

Mooooooooooooooore Undertale:


















Inktober comic featuring Frisk and sans. I couldn't get this idea out of my head once it rooted.

sans needed to get his comeuppance for bad jokes for a change.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/130889992330/no-take-backsies-sans

More to come~ (Undertale has been inspiring me a great deal.)


----------



## aleshapie (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok. All this talk of Undertale...imma look it up. What's the platform? 

Actually, nvm...gonna google it anyways...duh.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 20, 2015)

Manda please, don't leave Sans hanging like that 8(

How could Skeletons be adorable? Honestly, Papyrus is best.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 22, 2015)

aleshapie said:


> Ok. All this talk of Undertale...imma look it up. What's the platform?
> 
> Actually, nvm...gonna google it anyways...duh.



Well, I hope you enjoy it if you do decide to play it! : ) 



Hyogo said:


> Manda please, don't leave Sans hanging like that 8(
> 
> How could Skeletons be adorable? Honestly, Papyrus is best.



What, don't leave him hanging? You mean, throw him a bone? B )

But yeah, I love them. I love everyone in the game. Gosh, it's just _so good_.


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> What, don't leave him hanging? You mean, throw him a bone? B )
> 
> But yeah, I love them. I love everyone in the game. Gosh, it's just _so good_.


fffffffffff, Dammit Manda.
I hope you have a Skele-ton more bone puns ;_;

I watched a Genocide run instead of actually doing one because I don't wanna hurt anyone ;~; and goodness, it's so dark!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Oct 23, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> It's definitely great! I'm still wary of posting my art for it here, since I really don't want to spoil anything for anyone. Haha. The Toriel and Frisk one isn't spoilery since it's literally the beginning of the game. But we'll see. I can always put them behind a spoiler cut, I suppose. : ) Took me a moment to remember that those exist here. Anyway, I'm glad you had a good time with your friend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah always good to conceal too many spoilers lol, ironically with most games lately I just look at spoilers and don't fel too bothered, it also depends on the game for example Life is Strange I will never tolerate the last episodes spolers hahaha I would absoutely hate it : P Also yup my friend let me know if our money issues in court get through we may both ask my friends husband to build us custom desktops, he is like the master of perfection with incredible computers : D I very much hope to be able to not just up all my gaming experience but to be able to work again and be able to afford college to get my BA and maybe work a little on the side if it should come to that 8'D Also not sure I said this, but I had a disability with my eyes and well on a ew counter med to stop it and even though I have some moderate side effects I wat to stick with it since it seems to be helping : P In any case very excited to see some more Undertale pieces def. want to try it someday when we're not in financial trouble xD


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 24, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> fffffffffff, Dammit Manda.
> I hope you have a Skele-ton more bone puns ;_;
> 
> I watched a Genocide run instead of actually doing one because I don't wanna hurt anyone ;~; and goodness, it's so dark!!



I'd say that I do, but that would be a fibula. I just don't have the spine for it.

It really is. I don't know how anyone manages to do a pacifist playthrough and then do a no mercy one. I would die inside.



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah always good to conceal too many spoilers lol, ironically with most games lately I just look at spoilers and don't fel too bothered, it also depends on the game for example Life is Strange I will never tolerate the last episodes spolers hahaha I would absoutely hate it : P Also yup my friend let me know if our money issues in court get through we may both ask my friends husband to build us custom desktops, he is like the master of perfection with incredible computers : D I very much hope to be able to not just up all my gaming experience but to be able to work again and be able to afford college to get my BA and maybe work a little on the side if it should come to that 8'D Also not sure I said this, but I had a disability with my eyes and well on a ew counter med to stop it and even though I have some moderate side effects I wat to stick with it since it seems to be helping : P In any case very excited to see some more Undertale pieces def. want to try it someday when we're not in financial trouble xD



Okay, I'll make sure to put them under a cut if I post anything really spoilery! 

Oohhh, custom desktops. Nice! My older brother and a friend of mine both build computers, but I haven't got the money to replace this hunk of slow junk yet. Perhaps one day. Hope it works out for you, as well as your endeavors for college! Take it easy and hopefully some good duck comes your way soon.


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 25, 2015)

OK, gonna throw so more Undertale art in here.

These aren't really what I would call spoilery, so I'll avoid the spoiler cut for now. They were also done in ink for Inktober.











*HEY!!!
*DON’T GET UP!!!
*YOU’RE THE GUEST!!
*SIT DOWN AND ENJOY YOURSELF!!!

…I came here to have a good time, and honestly, I’m feeling so attacked right now.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/131038760270/hey-dont-get-up-youre-the-guest-sit










Cooking with Undyne.

Seems like only fire lives here now.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/131051782755/cooking-with-undyne-seems-like-only-fire-lives

After this, it'll be spoilery stuff, so I'll have to put them under cuts. : p

Anyway, enjoy~!


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 25, 2015)

Lmao Manda, I was thinking the same thing when Undyne wants you to burn her house down :'D

I love these pieces oh so much *^*


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 27, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> Lmao Manda, I was thinking the same thing when Undyne wants you to burn her house down :'D
> 
> I love these pieces oh so much *^*



Hahaha, that poor house. I like how it had flaming "crying" eyes afterward. Cute detail.

Thank you so much!

And so I don't double-post, here's some Undertale sketches I did after I finished the game:



Spoiler









I was practicing both Toriel and Sans in my style. 

I ship them together. Heavily. A lot. They can tell bad jokes to each other for eternity and adopt Frisk as their make-shift child. It's perfect and I will not be swayed to thinking otherwise. I am in Soriel hell.

Also here on tumblr: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/131312358445/after-drawing-basically-humanhumanoid-characters



Spoiler-cut for convenience, as it has a potential spoiler---or enough of one that I wouldn't want to take a chance at ruining it, anyway. : P


----------



## Amissapanda (Oct 30, 2015)

/throws a sans in and runs away

Felt like drawing Sans with his hoodie up.

He’s got an eye-socket on you. Don’t give him a reason to give you a bad time.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 30, 2015)

wow that is a Super Sexy Sans

hot damn. i love his ****in slippers i die every time

(i would look at the rest of the stuff but i STILL havent played it so im trying not to spoil myself too much......lmfao)

BUT YEAH THIS IS GREAT. i need to get better at drawing skeletons B(


----------



## Hyoshido (Oct 31, 2015)

Manda, we need to make sure nobody else goes to the Bone zone 8(

Also ace picture of Sans!! Ever gonna try Papyrus? o:


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 4, 2015)

Shirohibiki said:


> wow that is a Super Sexy Sans
> 
> hot damn. i love his ****in slippers i die every time
> 
> ...



I love sans. Oh man, don't even get me started. He's such a great character. But thanks! I'm glad you liked it. : ) And the game is a blast! I still need to learn the ins and outs of skeletons too (hehe). Good practice, nonetheless! 



Hyogo said:


> Manda, we need to make sure nobody else goes to the Bone zone 8(
> 
> Also ace picture of Sans!! Ever gonna try Papyrus? o:



Too late. There's so many people already there that there's probably a lack of room left by now. 

Haha, thanks! I plan to, but I still have to learn how to draw a lot of the characters. As it is, Sans seems to keep changing every time I draw him. Hahaha. Lots of adjusting to do.


And also Undertale related, I saw this video today and it's AWESOME.

But there are MAJOR SPOILERS for the Genocide/No Mercy run, so don't watch it you haven't seen/played that run.






I downloaded the MP3 for this. So good.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 5, 2015)

I'll have to put this under a spoiler cut for one character in the image, but...

Here's some Undertale sketches I did tonight, including Papyrus, Sans, and Frisk:



Spoiler









Spoiler cut is for Asriel. : x


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 15, 2015)

I've uh... got way too much art and stuff to update with, but I don't feel like dumping it all right now and lots of them have multiple images (comics).

So I'll just drop a Papyrus (from Undertale which has taken over my life pretty much) that I did today as a palette challenge art:






"_IT’S SPAGHETTI, HUMAN!! J-JUST FOR YOU!!!_”

He is precious. Protect at all costs.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 15, 2015)

Oh my <3 That sketch above is pure cute! Also loving these Sans pieces haha, I seriously need to try this someday and I have a feeling this is going on my possible surprise gifts list to my friend for my birthday lmao xD But dang this game looks really great : D And I love all the fanart, so great to see some of the character's come to life^^

Seriously just watched a snippet of gameplay ahahaha omg yup definitely need it xD flex competition for a battle heck yeah : P


----------



## Archaeopteryx (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh my! You have some real talent right here! I love the pictures and the colors. ♡


----------



## Shirohibiki (Nov 16, 2015)

oh nice my boyfriend

(((((((((((still hasnt played, still trying to dodge spoilers left and right)))))))))))

thats adorable, you capture him well :'D ive always liked your palette challenges, your colors are so pretty!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 17, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh my <3 That sketch above is pure cute! Also loving these Sans pieces haha, I seriously need to try this someday and I have a feeling this is going on my possible surprise gifts list to my friend for my birthday lmao xD But dang this game looks really great : D And I love all the fanart, so great to see some of the character's come to life^^
> 
> Seriously just watched a snippet of gameplay ahahaha omg yup definitely need it xD flex competition for a battle heck yeah : P



Thanks a lot! : ) Sans is probably my favorite. Hahaha. But yeah, I can't recommend the game enough. I feel like a broken record at this point, but it's just SO GOOD. I hope you (and your friend) enjoy it if and when you do play it!



Archaeopteryx said:


> Oh my! You have some real talent right here! I love the pictures and the colors. ♡



Thank you very much! That's sweet of you to say. : ) I do love working with color.



Shirohibiki said:


> oh nice my boyfriend
> 
> (((((((((((still hasnt played, still trying to dodge spoilers left and right)))))))))))
> 
> thats adorable, you capture him well :'D ive always liked your palette challenges, your colors are so pretty!



Oh man, good luck with spoilers! They're absolutely everywhere on tumblr. But thank you! Papyrus is strangely difficult for me to draw, but I'm still having fun. Glad you liked the color palette with him! I have more to post, but gotta be careful since one of them is a sorta-spoiler.


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2015)

your art is so cute i could literally cry.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 18, 2015)

taesaek said:


> your art is so cute i could literally cry.



Ahhh, please don't cry! But that's really sweet of you to say, thank you! I'm happy that you think so!


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Nov 18, 2015)

Wow, your art is really awesome. I love your style.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 18, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Wow, your art is really awesome. I love your style.



Thank you very much! I've always been kind of "eh" on my style, but I'm glad that other people have enjoyed it. : )

-----

And just so I don't keep responding and not posting more art, here's  a couple more Undertale palette things:






Sans and puns. Because yes. The blues were a cute palette for him (request was from tumblr). 






No one from tumblr requested this one, but I saw the color palette of warm colors and immediately though of Frisk, so I made this. It was really fun to do! 

I'll post more later/tomorrow, but they'll probably be some vaguely spoiler-y stuff, so fair warning.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 19, 2015)

Amissapanda said:


> Thanks a lot! : ) Sans is probably my favorite. Hahaha. But yeah, I can't recommend the game enough. I feel like a broken record at this point, but it's just SO GOOD. I hope you (and your friend) enjoy it if and when you do play it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok geezus I am playing RIGHT NOW xD And my goodness the amount of choices to make *squees* ahaha its so great and I just adore Toriel despite starting out : D I wish this game lasted forever (will be wary of spoilers hehe) I feel grateful you recommended this I ADORE IT!


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 19, 2015)

Manda, ur an Undertale nerd.
I love it, keep up the lovely work!!

Also you managed to make Papyrus even more adorable than he is, curses!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 22, 2015)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok geezus I am playing RIGHT NOW xD And my goodness the amount of choices to make *squees* ahaha its so great and I just adore Toriel despite starting out : D I wish this game lasted forever (will be wary of spoilers hehe) I feel grateful you recommended this I ADORE IT!



Awesome! I'm really glad that you're enjoying it so far! : ) I really wish the game had lasted forever, too. Haha. I feel like they are all my friends now. I want to spend more time with them. But you're welcome! I'm glad that you have taken a liking to it!



Hyogo said:


> Manda, ur an Undertale nerd.
> I love it, keep up the lovely work!!
> 
> Also you managed to make Papyrus even more adorable than he is, curses!



Hahaha, thanks! I'll do my best. I am the biggest Undertale nerd in the biggest trash can, but I care not. 

*calls in sans to play incidental music*

I'm wary to post more for now, since almost all the other stuff I have done is spoilery in some form or another.


----------



## Amissapanda (May 28, 2016)

Sup, bubs. Just popping by to say hey!

No idea who is still around the forums or not, but greetings to you all. : ) 

Hope things have been well with all of you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sup, bubs. Just popping by to say hey!

No idea who is still around the forums or not, but greetings to you all. : ) 

Hope things have been well with all of you!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 10, 2020)

Here's a blast from the past! (Wow, this thread is even still here!)

I had a long period where I could only do art by hand and scan it in (traditional drawing) due to my last computer messing up Photoshop/my tablet and eventually dying. But I just recently got a hand-me-down tablet from my sis-in-law, so I'm having to learn to digital art all over again and on a very small screen! Haha. But I'm just glad to be able to do it again. Carpal Tunnel is still rampant as well, so I can't draw as much as I used to.

Anyway, just so I don't come empty-handed, here's a couple arts I've done since: 







This is my sona, Chammy. She's a red panda demi (though in some AUs, I consider her human---all depends). 






This was one of my first attempts with the new tablet. I did this just a few weeks ago. It's Chammy, once again, but this time as a Biochemist from Ragnarok Online. And speaking of RO...






This is my High Priest from the same game universe. His name is Yune Hiraze. This was the most recent thing I did with the new tablet.

And here's something from last year when I was still stuck doing traditional things:





This features my friend's OC (the dragon boy) and his little former-princess-turned-traveling-monk girlfriend (my OC). We have fun with these characters.

Anyway, it's good to be back! I hope it's alright to revive my old thread. Hahaha.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 19, 2020)

Doodle! Missin' my fave villager a lot. He moved out of my New Leaf town when I screwed up with the timing and I never quite got over it. Still no sign of him in New Horizons and now I have to wait for one of my current 10 to leave to even try to make room...

So I look up at that beautiful sky on my island and wish on stars, hoping that Beau will come home soon. I miss him a lot. :< I may or may not finish this doodle at some point. I haven't worked in chibi styles in... a very, very long time.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 24, 2020)

Drew this cute thing to cheer up a really good friend of mine~!





Getting sweet affections from a male character she really likes~


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

your art is so lovely!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2020)

Hope you've been well : ) Still in love with the OTP of Ahiru and Fakir all these years later lol.


----------



## marieheiwa (Apr 25, 2020)

i just wanted to say your art is amazing!! you captured princess tutu vibes perfectly ahhh


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 25, 2020)

xara said:


> your art is so lovely!!



Thank you so much! I'm really happy that you think so! ;-;



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hope you've been well : ) Still in love with the OTP of Ahiru and Fakir all these years later lol.



I've been hanging in there! (Best that most of us can do right now, haha.) And though I have left the Tutu fandom for the most part, Fakir and Ahiru definitely still are OTP and hold a special place in my heart! I've even got commemorative ducks of them on my island, near my house (thanks to a friend who sent them to me).



marieheiwa said:


> i just wanted to say your art is amazing!! you captured princess tutu vibes perfectly ahhh



That's really sweet of you to say, thank you! It's been quite some time since I did PT art, but I'm glad the vibes were there!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> Thank you so much! I'm really happy that you think so! ;-;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww fair enough haha yeah they're still always gonna be an infinitesimally beautiful couple and I feel you on moving on? sort of HAHA? I still very much have my OTP of Kairi and Tasuki so I should speak LOL :' ) and good to hear and agreed best thing anyone can do now is hang in there and find a place of peace/calm and relax keep the negatives away. and awwww that's very sweet glad to hear you've somewhat of a memorial!


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 26, 2020)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Awww fair enough haha yeah they're still always gonna be an infinitesimally beautiful couple and I feel you on moving on? sort of HAHA? I still very much have my OTP of Kairi and Tasuki so I should speak LOL :' ) and good to hear and agreed best thing anyone can do now is hang in there and find a place of peace/calm and relax keep the negatives away. and awwww that's very sweet glad to hear you've somewhat of a memorial!



It's true! They will always be special to me. As will most of my OTPs. I just don't actively take part in the fandom anymore, is all! I work more with OCs and I've also become one of those people who finds joy shipping their own sona with a canon character. (What can I say? It's fun and it makes me happy!)

And yeah, very true. We've all got to find the things that make us happy. _New Horizons_ really did come out at the perfect time. 

Great to see that you and a few other folks I knew are still around! Definitely some old faces I haven't seen and miss, but it's nice to be back in the community again. Hope all is well with you!


----------



## Amissapanda (May 10, 2020)

Concepts for Marshal and Beau gijinkas~ Had a lot of fun with them!


----------



## Amissapanda (May 18, 2020)

Decided to draw myself/my sona as a Villager!





Would be Normal Type (with a side of Lazy tendencies). 

Please invite me to your island! I promise I am a good red panda girl~


----------



## Amissapanda (May 18, 2020)

Annnnd....





I may have done one of Lupin, too. Obviously, he'd be a wolf villager (with a name like Lupin, it's a shoo-in), and a Smug one, at that. 

Rumor has it, if you adopt one... you automatically get the other!


----------



## Amissapanda (May 19, 2020)

Did a couple more for two of my friends!





My friends Dot and Bel as villagers! She's a lazy pomeranian and he's a nerdy alligator who is a Tom Nook fanboy!


----------



## Amissapanda (May 20, 2020)

Annnnd my friend Xarale, as an energetic rabbit villager!

Might do a few more of these with my OCs or something.

I'll stop posting here, though. I feel like I'm just talking to myself.


----------



## Astro0 (May 21, 2020)

Blast from the past indeed! I remember seeing and loving your art back in 2014/2015, glad to see youre still drawing and drawing amazingly well! 

I love the villagers, so super cute!!


----------



## Amissapanda (May 21, 2020)

Astro0 said:


> Blast from the past indeed! I remember seeing and loving your art back in 2014/2015, glad to see youre still drawing and drawing amazingly well!
> 
> I love the villagers, so super cute!!



Hey there! It's great to see folks from that time again! (I admit it's been really lonely and anxiety-inducing here when it seems that most of the people I knew have long gone and I don't fit in at all anymore.)

And thank you so much! : ) I'm glad you enjoyed my art then and now! Thank you so much for the feedback!


------

Also, here's a few more that I finished:





My OC Jace, who is actually a deer boy, so... being a deer villager was obvious. He'd be a Smug, for sure. With a side of playing innocent.





And these two are also a couple of my OCs. This is Yune and Farona, a high priest and a lord knight, as villagers. It was also very obvious to me which species they were going to be, given their backstories (connected to Ragnarok Online). I had a lot of fun with them~


----------



## Amissapanda (May 23, 2020)

Here's a little sequence thing I did today, featuring my OCs Yune and Farona (the _actual_ characters of those depicted as AC villagers above. Hahaha):


























I wanted to do the little origins bit on his white scarf. She's shocked, since she's used to him making jokes or inappropriate comments. A sincere 'thank you' was unexpected!


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 23, 2020)

I've been a lurker, but I love all your stuff! You are really talented.


----------



## Amissapanda (May 24, 2020)

Teddy345 said:


> I've been a lurker, but I love all your stuff! You are really talented.



Thank you so much! ;-; That's kind of you to say.


----------



## Amissapanda (May 24, 2020)

x

Lil' gift for a friend of mine. This is her dragon boy~

I like drawing guys in suits/well-dressed gentlemen in general.


----------



## Amissapanda (May 29, 2020)

So. I discovered last night that the reason my linework has always been so shaky and shoddy is because I use Photoshop 7.0, which is ancient. And it lacks something called a "line stabilizer".







This was done with Clip Studio Paint free trial. Which blocks you from saving and is evil, but at this point I'm more than ready to throw money at them for the program.The difference is night and day. I've never had such nice lines. I'm over the moon right now. My art quality is going to jump up _immensely_. I have been struggling with it the hard way for the last 8 years of digital arting. The dark ages are over.

I'm so excited that I could barely sleep.


----------



## Amissapanda (May 30, 2020)

Taking a leave for awhile, but I'll be back!

Edit: With that impending AC:NH update, who WOULDN'T be back?


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 2, 2021)

Updating this thread for the first time in over a year!

I've been busy with art and things last year and this year. Here's a few of the things I've done!




Character reference sheet for my Vtuber character: Rashiira! She's an ice princess doggo~





Cute chibi version of my best friend Kaito as a pirate!




Chibi of Rashiira! 

Hope you enjoy~ I may post more in the future, but most of them need to be resized, haha.

Don't know if anyone remembers me, but it's good to be back!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 10, 2021)

Back with a bit more of my art~ I have done quite a bit this year and also quite a few last year. If you'd like to see more, let me know! I don't mind sharing them if people would like to see my work.




Gift art I did for an ice wolf Vtuber called Arctic Ayumi! She's really cool (pun intended) and was fun to draw.




Gift art for my Vtuber friend Alistair Forgall. I do like drawing handsome guys/bishounen~ And he's a good and kind friend.




Birthday gift art for Spica, another Vtuber. Her character Mint is really cute!

Annnnnd that's it, for now. Don't want to dump too much art here at once. But I really hope that you enjoy them! I'm so happy to be back into digital art and improving more and more.

I hope people here enjoy what I have to share. Thank you for taking the time to look!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 13, 2021)

Another little update~





This is when I was trying a softer paint-ery coloring style! It was good for working with quickly. I need to use it again sometime. I have this issue of taking hours upon hours to finish anything because I can't stay at just a sketch very often. I need to get better at drawing/sketching/painting quickly. 

I love this peachy-pink color for Rashiira, though. Despite her blue and ice theme, the color really suits her and I have been using it with her in quite a few pieces and fashion styles.

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 14, 2021)

Made this for my best friend, Kaito (Xiathe here on the forums), on the day he did his PNG streamer debut. He's a catboy and a thief, and a heckin' charmer, as well~ I really love his design and it will no doubt not be anywhere near the last time I draw him. (Heck, I already have several times since I did this.)

I hope to maybe draw our Animal Crossing villagers in the near-ish future, as well. We play together a lot. He's a joy to have in my life and always brings smiles and laughs. I was glad this brought him happiness.

More arts to come.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 15, 2021)

This is my sona, Chammy, who I ALMOST went for as a Vtuber model when I started Vtubing at the end of last year. I actually began with Chammy in 3D to livestream with before I saved up for a Live2D model of Rashiira that I now currently use. Chammy is a red panda girl, because red pandas are my absolute favorite animals ever and I relate to them way too well. Hahaha. I don't regret not using her for my final Vtuber, though. I'm having a load of fun playing an ice princess. Chammy is just... me. LOL





Then this is pretty recent art I did of Chammy to match my haircut! I like the short, breezy feel of it and it made me happy! I also challenged myself to do this one in an hour, so shading & coloring was done very quickly. But it's nice to challenge yourself sometimes, especially when you're pretty happy and proud of the results!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 17, 2021)

I'll share a silly thing today. 





My Vtuber character, Rashiira, doesn't like being called cute. And all my friends and community/Twitch chat tend to bully her with it! But they just don't understand... a princess doesn't want to be 'cute'! Enchanting, ravishing, elegant, sophisticated? Certainly! But _not_ cute!

It's a fun little back and forth, though. And I drew this with two of my close friends, my bestie Kaito (catboy) and my friend Fenrir (foxwolf boy) picking on Rashi. I drew this quickly as a little gift for them a month or two ago, but it was fun!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 19, 2021)

I did a fair amount of ko-fi donor requests on my ko-fi late last year through the first quarter of the year this year, in my efforts to save up for a Live2D model. Through that, one donor in particular would often give me prompts to draw with instead of detailing an actual request or character that they wanted in return for the generous donations. I did my best with what they asked, but one prompt in particular really tripped me up. 

They asked for something to fit "Rage". And for an artist like myself, who was used to drawing a lot of cutesy stuff and romantically-themed art, it was way out of my wheelhouse and the norm. But. That made it a great challenge for me to take on. I had one OC in particular who really fit the bill for the potential with 'rage', as he happened to be a half-demon.





This is my OC Yune Hiraze, after the last thread of his patience is utterly diminished. He's usually quite patient, but has an insane rage button if it's actually hit. He's also a bit of a pyromaniac that can summon fire through magic, so the inclusion of fire gave me the opportunity to work with some fun lighting and shadows! This ended up being one of the pieces this year that I'm most proud of. I had a great time with the prompt, the donor liked it a lot, and I feel like I got a good grip on using CSP more. I have a version of this with text, as well, but I really prefer the version without. 

But considering how happy I have been with this piece, I wanted to share it here, as well.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 20, 2021)

Time for more arts!





This was the birthday gift I made for my wonderful friend Dot! She's an artist as well and we've been friends for a few years now. She's wonderful. Her pomeranian girl was recently changed into a pom-dragon girl and the design is so cool and cute that I definitely wanted to do something with it for her birthday. I had a lot of fun with the coloring~ Her char is so cute!

Hope you enjoy~


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 21, 2021)

Here's an art piece I did for Vtuber Olivia Crowley! Her character is vampire. Though I think she might be revamping soon into a new persona? Either way, hers was on a PNG list drop on my Twitter where I picked some people's characters to draw. She has a lovely character! The darker tones and colors with the contrasting bright blue flowers was really fun to play with~ It made for some really nice tones and contrasts! 

More to come in the near future!


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 23, 2021)

Here's a ko-fi donor commission that I did for a friend this year:





I have mixed feelings about this one. I'm actually really happy with the art and I really love how it turned out.

But the commissioner's response to it was very lukewarm and almost despondent, despite specifically asking for something of my sona (Chammy) with their character and to make it cuddly/romantic. 

I worked really hard on it, though, and I enjoyed doing it. This person hasn't talked to me in months, so I'm starting to think the problem is that I wasn't _actually_ romantically interested in them despite them confessing to me...

Mixed feelings aside, I think it's okay to still feel proud of it. I have a few other arts I made this year with similar emotional baggage in them.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 24, 2021)

Here's a little gift I made for a fellow ice-themed Vtuber~





This is Yuki Hatsu, an ice dragon! She's pretty 'cool' if you know what I mean.

I had a lot of fun with her lovely hair. She's got a super cute outfit, too.

Fun fact: Whenever I made these gifts on stream, I always called them "sketches" and yet they would turn out as finished colored pieces basically every time... I just have a hard time leaving things not more fully 'done'. lol My community/Twitch chat gives me flack on it sometimes (playfully), 'cause they know if I say I'm doing sketches, it's probably gonna be a bit more than that.


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 1, 2021)

Here's a gift I made for my friend Fenrir's birthday this year! It's a little talking PNG of his OC! Fenrir is half fox, half wolf (or foxolf if you will)! His hair and tail are verrrry fluffy and really fun to draw and color. 

And now if he ever decides to stream in the future, he has a PNGTuber all set up for him~!

He really liked it, so I was very happy.


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 1, 2021)

I made another fresh attempt with this thread and art here in general. I gave it a whole month, pretty much.

This place has not changed, though. And that's the reason I don't and will not make a shop for TBT. I was considering it if art threads were actually appreciated and embraced now, but they're really not as far as I can see--unless you're offering to draw things for people. Otherwise, people don't or rarely respond, not even when they are awarded site currency for doing so.

I've worked extremely hard with my art in the last couple years and I'm proud of how far I've come and was excited to get back into things here, but any attempt to connect here again has fallen flat, even when I reply on other threads. 

It's just... too lonely and alienating here. I cannot continue to muster up the energy or will to do so.

If for some reason you'd still like to keep up with me or my work, my Twitter & Twitch are in my signature.

I'll still be around in other threads now and then for in-game stuff, but I will no longer be updating this thread with all of the art I wanted to share. 

Thank you to the people who dropped me some likes and such, though. I'm glad some people saw my works and enjoyed them.


----------

